# Digging up the floor??



## Spiffy_x (May 23, 2008)

For some reason, my kitten scratches the floor (like attempting to dig). I thought maybe he was looking for his litter box to relieve himself so i placed him in there and he just jumped back out. He always uses his litter box and knows where it is so why is he doing this?? Usually happens when or between his dinner time...Has this happened to anyone before?
Thanks. Katie & Boobah the kitten xxx


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Is he sharpening his claws? Does he have a selection of cat-scratchers (vertical, slanted, flat) for him to show which he prefers to use? If he is scratching on carpet, that is what I would think. However, if he is scratching on linoleum or hardwood, I suspect he may just like the feel of it? Does he seem playful afterwards?


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

sounds to me like a very common behavior in many cats- they scratch or dig around the food dish to try and hide their food by covering it, which is likely instinctual behavior left over from when they were wild animals and needed to hide their leftovers to keep others from discovering it. Does it look like he's trying to bury his food?


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Scratching to cover litter and scratching to exercise claws are two completely different actions. If you know the difference, please tell us which of the two your cat is doing.


----------



## Rain13 (May 21, 2008)

My cat does this too. Before/during/after eating, she very gently wipes her paw on the floor next to her bowl. It's not even a dig really. I thought she was trying to wipe food off of her paw at first, but she never touches her food with it and only ever does it with one paw, sometimes before eating. Everything I've read says that this is simply cats trying to bury their food.


----------



## Bethany (Jul 19, 2006)

Frequently I find when my cats start making digging motions in the middle of the carpet it's because one of them has barfed or cleaned off a bit of dried poop there and they want to cover it.


----------



## Spiffy_x (May 23, 2008)

Nell said:


> sounds to me like a very common behavior in many cats- they scratch or dig around the food dish to try and hide their food by covering it, which is likely instinctual behavior left over from when they were wild animals and needed to hide their leftovers to keep others from discovering it. Does it look like he's trying to bury his food?


Yes! Thanks soo much. That is exactly what i think he's doing! When he's finished eating and still has food there, he digs around it! Xx


----------

